# To all my track addicted friends, best brake fluid for track!!



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

hey guys whats going on!!

To all my fellow road racer and track junkies like me, does anybody know which is the best or most performing brake fluid out there.

I have used ATE blue,gold, I think its very good but i have had a bit of fading with it, i have heard that Castrol''s has one of the best. What about AP, Motul??

By the way I have a 2004 330ci zhp, I already have Hawk HP Plus on stock rotors, Just about to purchase S.S. Brake lines with a race fluid just wondering if any body has any recommendations! 

Would really apreciated!!

By the way, anybody heading to Winterfest @ Sebring Jan 20-23rd?

Thanks everybody,

Peter


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Castrol SRF seems to be fluid of choice for racers. Though it's pretty expensive at something like $60-75 a liter. 

A lot of people seem to like Motul as well.

I'm fine with the ATE stuff for now.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The brakefast of champions 










it costs more, but it's not like you consume it in quantity, expecially since bleeding maintenance is greatly reduced as compared to the others


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

As long as you feel comfortable with lying to the event organizers about how long since you flushed the system, SRF is the way to go. Around here they require 3 or 6 months max since the last flush to the event. No exemptions for SRF.

I know people who swear by AP 551, but the specs aren't that good.

I picked upa case of Motul 600 for track use. Found it via Google from a import tuner type place. Very nice price by the case.

Once that is gone, I will probably switch to SRF.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> As long as you feel comfortable with lying to the event organizers about how long since you flushed the system, SRF is the way to go. Around here they require 3 or 6 months max since the last flush to the event. No exemptions for SRF.


as opposed to telling the truth, but using the cheapest low temperature brake fluid you could find? :dunno:  No exceptions for stupidty either, I suppose


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> as opposed to telling the truth, but using the cheapest low temperature brake fluid you could find? :dunno:  No exceptions for stupidty either, I suppose


Maybe not that extreme but there are a lot cheaper brake fluids (PF Z-rated or Ford HD, they're the same thing) that have a higher dry boiling point (550°F) than SRF's wet bp (518°F)


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

elbert said:


> Maybe not that extreme but there are a lot cheaper brake fluids (PF Z-rated or Ford HD, they're the same thing) that have a higher dry boiling point (550°F) than SRF's wet bp (518°F)


  
in that case then you would surely would rather have fresh SRF in there with it's 590°F dry boiling point :dunno:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> in that case then you would surely would rather have fresh SRF in there with it's 590°F dry boiling point :dunno:



Of course, BUT basically what you said earlier was using older SRF was OK. My point is I'd rather use (much) less expensive stuff and replace more often


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

elbert said:


> Of course, BUT basically what you said earlier was using older SRF was OK. My point is I'd rather use (much) less expensive stuff and replace more often


based on a false assumption that the SRF would be at that saturated boiling point though :dunno:

have you ever used SRF?


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

What kind of fade are you experiencing? Pad fade or are you actually boiling the fluid? If you are using HP Plus pads, you are probably experiencing pad fade...no amount of good brake fluid is going to help since you are simply getting the pad to a hotter temp than it's designed to operate at. You need better pads (real track pads) and some cooling ducts for your rotors.

And if you are actually boiling ATE, you should definitely consider some cooling ducts instead of trying to fix the problem with a higher temp fluid. In the end, it'll be the "cheaper" solution as you'll gain pad, rotor, bearing, and balljoint life as well.

Also, my father and I will be racing the car in my sig at Winterfest. I may be brining my Miata down for the 3 hour night enduro as well, but I think I've missed the signup date. See ya there.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> based on a false assumption that the SRF would be at that saturated boiling point though :dunno:
> 
> have you ever used SRF?


hey, it can be humid where I live 

Have not used SRF yet, will make the switch when I start running R-comps. But your post in another thread calling SRF "cheap insurance" is starting to get me thinking. Not to mention once there's air in the lines, getting a good bleed of E46 brakes is a beeyotch.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

there are more benefits to it than simply wet/dry temp specs, try it and see what you think  

there is a wide price range on it too, pays to google the internet, $60/L should be an easy find, less if you buy in bulk


----------



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

*Thanks guys for all your help and recommendations!!*

Hey everybody, BMWIT Racer,

Heres my story, The car i actually experienced fade was in my 2001 325ci. Had just recently upgraded my brakes with Hp+, SS lines and ate fluid. At first after the shop did all my upgrades the pedal felt hard , with great feel and confidence. As soon as i started my first sesion, at sebring in the second lap i started loosing my pedal pretty fast, it was down i have to say to 60% braking, may be a bit less. So I started pumping my brakes a bit to seee if they stabilized for a bit which they did, but still had to go deep into the pedal to get any good braking, and at sebring its not a situation to have, especially coming to the hairpain at 100mph+.

To make a long story short i bleeded the brakes there after the weekend, but to still no good feel to them so my friend in Tampa told me that i probalby have air in the system which might be stuck in the calipers, so thats what i had cheked at the shop.

this past year in July, my last school with the 325ci, i actually did a complete flush, new pads( still HP+) and it was the best brakes i had ever had, no fade at all i was impressed.

I talked to my instructor who is a master at late braking, and told me that my experience is greatly improving and that i am just carring much more speed around and there for using the brakes at a hgher level. I guess he's right, but since iam now in solo , you have to teach my self now!!

At the time i took my 325 to the track for the last time, had already taken delivery of my 04' 330ci zhp, which i left in my garage with only 250 miles on her so i decided not to take her to the track, right! I did so in Sept to fall fest, and the whole weekend never had my brakes faded, i only got a set of Hp+ for the brakes to have more braking, but i was impress so i hope that in winterfest my brakes hold up well, i will get some Ap or castrol to replace my fluid and see what happens.

See you there and hope to meet you,

Pedro.

Thanks!!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> as opposed to telling the truth, but using the cheapest low temperature brake fluid you could find? :dunno:  No exceptions for stupidty either, I suppose


No telling the truth and using a high temp cheaper brake fluid.

Just pointing out the realities of the tracking world. Clubs are not up to date on their tech requirements.

So Motul twice a year at less than $20 per liter, or SRF once a year at $60 per liter (Internet prices).

ANd not saying that SRF doesn't have other good properties, just pointing out other alternatives.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

except that he asked for the best brake fluid, not the best value :dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Define best? 

For some people cost is a factor in best. For others it isn't. Some people don't like ti lie, others see that it is a white lie due to out of date rules.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

We use SRF in the retro racer - I think the key factor is the wet boiling point. I'm not sure how long brake fluid has to be in the system before it's not at the dry boiling point anymore, and I don't want that to have to be something I worry about.

SRF has more initial start up costs, but I think once you make the switch over, it's worth it.


----------

